# w8 jetta



## 99.5 vdubb jetta (Dec 8, 2006)

does anybody think that a w8 or audi v8 would fit in a jetta mkiv


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: w8 jetta (99.5 vdubb jetta)*

Almost anything is possible with enough money.
Why not a VF Engineering SC or a turbo set-up on a VR6?
The W8 and V8 are longitudinal mounted, the Jetta transverse.
Not to mention W8s and Audi with V8s are AWD.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 jetta (99.5 vdubb jetta)*

WHY


----------

